# Yep. Cutting towards yourself is unsafe



## Bearded Wonder

Haven't cut myself too badly on the job in a long time, but apparently sitting in the living room cutting a cardboard cutout #1 for my young daughters 1st birthday is hazardous too...


----------



## Roofcheck

Those Kobalts will do that to ya.


----------



## donerightwyo

You get any sympathy stitches in that?


----------



## Bearded Wonder

donerightwyo said:


> You get any sympathy stitches in that?


Stitches are for girls...


----------



## donerightwyo

I would agree. I made it 35 years without stitches or a broken bone but i reluctantly decided I needed some stitches in this.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Super glue and duct tape will work


----------



## mstrat

It's always the simple tasks that go horribly wrong!


----------



## Jaws

donerightwyo said:


> I would agree. I made it 35 years without stitches or a broken bone but i reluctantly decided I needed some stitches in this.
> 
> View attachment 104016


Whew. That chit hurt. 

Never had stiches or broke a bone?  We should of traded places :laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo

Jaws said:


> Whew. That chit hurt.
> 
> Never had stiches or broke a bone?  We should of traded places :laughing:


I only cried a little bit:laughing:

When your a pu$$y like me you tend to be really careful so you don't get hurt.


----------



## Jaws

donerightwyo said:


> I only cried a little bit:laughing:
> 
> When your a pu$$y like me you tend to be really careful so you don't get hurt.


Aagghh, your just a smart puss.:whistling::jester:

Im a dumb one :laughing:


----------



## griz

Doesn't matter what kind of puss you are....:whistling

When chit hurts it just plain hurts....:laughing:

Lidocaine......ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...:thumbup:


----------



## Stephen H

donerightwyo said:


> I would agree. I made it 35 years without stitches or a broken bone but i reluctantly decided I needed some stitches in this.
> 
> View attachment 104016



I got a cut just like that 3 years ago on the dome of an Air Vent power fan.

DAMN, they make those things sharp-and for what reason ?- what would it cost? 3 cents to roll that lower edge over ?

you guys who won't make a cut back towards yourself wouldn't make it in the floral trade.

when my wife was a florist they made hundreds of cuts each day-everyone was a one handed cut with the blade pulled backwards and the thumb used as a stop.
stephen


----------



## donerightwyo

Stephen H said:


> I got a cut just like that 3 years ago on the dome of an Air Vent power fan.
> 
> DAMN, they make those things sharp-and for what reason ?- what would it cost? 3 cents to roll that lower edge over ?
> 
> you guys who won't make a cut back towards yourself wouldn't make it in the floral trade.
> 
> when my wife was a florist they made hundreds of cuts each day-everyone was a one handed cut with the blade pulled backwards and the thumb used as a stop.
> stephen


Mine was a careless grinder cut through a glove. Could of been worse


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I always admire a guy who in the midst of personal injury has the whereabouts to snap a pic for his buddies..


The most gruesome one I seen was a razor blade which fell out of a roofers pouch and landed on my coworkers calf flaying it open about 6 inches..


----------



## SuperiorHIP

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I always admire a guy who in the midst of personal injury has the whereabouts to snap a pic for his buddies..


Thats my thought when reading one of these posts.


----------



## donerightwyo

Guys here on CT will call you a liar if you don't have a picture:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

I caught a bunch of crap for not taking a pic of my hand before they closed it up. Two arteries and my flexor tendon were cut..... lol


----------



## donerightwyo

I would of cried a whole lot over that one


----------



## Jaws

donerightwyo said:


> I would of cried a whole lot over that one


You get used it to it when you are clumsy


----------



## kambrooks

With a handsaw...


----------



## TxElectrician

kam- you could have at least moved your feet so you wouldn't bleed all over your boot.


----------



## kambrooks

TxElectrician said:


> kam- you could have at least moved your feet so you wouldn't bleed all over your boot.


That's just moisture from dewy grass.


----------



## donerightwyo

Damn Kam!


----------



## mski

ClaytonR said:


> Haven't cut myself too badly on the job in a long time, but apparently sitting in the living room cutting a cardboard cutout #1 for my young daughters 1st birthday is hazardous too...


LOL! I did the same thing last year but buried the blade in the side of my calf.
5 stitches to close it up.
I was cutting and paint/caulk line on a lower portion of exterior trim on a porch. It happened so quick.

The utility knife is the most dangerous tool in the tool pouch.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Yesterday I cut my thumb open long ways. 

I did it doing the god damn dishes. There was a sharp edge on a pot lid. You gotta be kidding me. 

My thumb guts are falling out because every time I flex my thumb it splits back open.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Got myself real good while cutting out some Sheetrock over a tub, and yea was cutting towards my self. I seriously though I would bleed out, had never cut myself that bad, it was so close to my artery don't know how I didn't get it. Sorry no pics of it before the healing.


----------

